

An Awesome Car: Chevy Volt Review - noahrawlings
http://techexile.com/impressed-the-chevy-volt-review/

======
malyk
I'm probably going to purchase a volt in the next year or two when my 2001
hyundai dies. I've got a little bit of sticker shock, but unless another car
company comes out with a plug-in hybrid with a useful all electric range
(prius plug in is only 11 miles, for comparison), the volt is the way to go.

